# New to this board. Dyno Don 1961 Chevy



## FLOYDFROG (Jul 17, 2005)

Been laid up for the past few months so I decided to try something that I haven't done since I was a kid. Build models. 48 years old now, so it's been awhile. If you all don't mind, I'd like to show what I have built over the past 2 months. First is Dyno Don Nicholson's 1961 Chevrolet Bel Air:


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Nice clean Bubbletop Chevy.
another nice build up.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Your builds are good but you have to bare metal foil the window trim and body trim.


----------



## FLOYDFROG (Jul 17, 2005)

Not really sure how to do that. It sounds like good advice. Would add alot more detail to the car. Are there any threads on here for using this procedure? Thanks for the tip :thumbsup:


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Here's a quick you-tube video of a basic application. It is not by all means the last word. Everyone has their own way of working with BMF. This one will however help you get started.

I checked out all your kits and was wondering if you painted them all or if you left some of them in bare plastic. It looks like your skills are pretty well on their way. Thanks for sharing them!
Chris


----------



## FLOYDFROG (Jul 17, 2005)

superduty455 said:


> Here's a quick you-tube video of a basic application. It is not by all means the last word. Everyone has their own way of working with BMF. This one will however help you get started.
> 
> I checked out all your kits and was wondering if you painted them all or if you left some of them in bare plastic. It looks like your skills are pretty well on their way. Thanks for sharing them!
> Chris
> ...


Thanks for the link. 
Yes, I spray painted each car body.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Add plug wires too!


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*That car is a beauty as is... You did one very nice job on it... I remember seeing that old Chevy in old Hot Rod magazines of my uncles' when I was a kid in the 60s... 
Enjoyed your pics alot, and thanks for the memories !!! *


----------

